# Pietown and Western RR



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

A new railroad has been built and intalled. We're calling it the Pietown and Western. It is a two track layout made up of old brass track. The newest track is from 1993, with the rest dating back to 1985 or so. I built this specifically for my son Luke to have a place to run trains while we rebuild and expand the Milllersvillanova later this spring. I used aristo rail clamps exclusively on this layout, and I was really impressed with how easy it was to install them. Removing the old LGB and Aristo brass joiners was pretty easy using needle nose pliers. 

You'll want to note that a lot of the curves have some bends in them. I tried to straighten out the verticle kinks as best I could, but after 18 years of service, some of this track is in pretty rough shape. Definely small trains will rule this line! The outer loop is made up of aristo 10' diameter curves. The inner loop is a combination of 4, 5, 8 and 10 foot diameter. Plus two manually operated switches that will allow the trains to 'not' crash. 

I like this railroad because it gives me an 'out' for having to convert all my locomotives to REVO. This is nice, especially since I can leave my Stainz's and 2017D LGB engines unmodified. Also, eggliners, Percy, visiting power, etc.. can run on this line. Well, as long as they can handle the rough spots!! 

Here's a short video I put together last night. Not much to this railroad, so not a ton of photos. Some stone dust, some track, hook it up and go! I expect this railroad to see lots of action, but because the track is all old brass, I don't mind if it gets a little bit beat up. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sawRYdaiz9k

Not sure why the Youtube imbedded video doesn't show up....


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Neat...........


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job, I like it!


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Nick! Very nice! Luke will love it! 

Chas


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, guys!

Luke did love helping to shovel all the rock and stone. I think it will be one heck of a sweet sandbox, don't you? Minus the sand.... 

He was sick yesterday, so his enthusiasm for watching trains run was not there. It will be better when he's not tired and exhausted, I am sure.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Lookin' good Mark! Thanks for the update on the layout. Very nice.


----------

